# Me and "our" GRF boy, Dax....



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I hope yall aren't sick of talking about Dax or seeing pics yet. I'm still trying for some "great" shots of him, but Johnny grabbed the camera and said I owed yall these.....(I hate being IN the pics 


Me: Oh, my baby.. you're home!!!! Let me look at you! I'm so happy!!!!!










Do you know how many people were worried about you? Don't you EVER scare me or us like that again! 









Dax: Oh Momma!!!!! I won't, I promise, I won't ever again!!!! And I'm not even mad at you for leaving me like that!!!!!!
Me: I love you! Can we shake on that?










All is right with the world!!!!!









Oh yeah.. did you notice his new tag???? They made that for him at the office today, it's his rabies tag and on one side it says "Dax Edmonds" with our phone number on it 


Thanks yall! Our boy is home.. I'm still pinching myself and getting teary as I look at these photos. The one of him snuggling into me is really so typical of how he is with me. He adores his Angelina, but does seem to differentiate me as momma and her as a best bud/sis!


Tiffany <--Hoping I don't wear yall out with Dax "stuff"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures. And I'm so glad to see the two of you together !!!! Dax, we'll never get tired of you sweet baby


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think those are beautiful pictures of the two of you! Thanks for sharing with us. I love the one with him resting his head on your new, he looks so comforted and happy to be home.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Awww, how cute. He looks like a BIG lover!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

these are too cute!!.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

A huge relief to see him home with his Momma!
Margaret


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tiffany those are great pictures..... You surely can tell his loves his momma.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Great pictures Tiff. Both you look so happy and contented now. 

Btw... if you dyed your hair red, you would be a ringer for my mothers cousin, when she was your age... I knew there was a reason I felt comfortable with you... She used to babysit me and my sisters whe she was in high school!!!!:doh::


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

We will NEVER get sick of hearing about or seeing Dax pics. To go from how things were a few days ago to now is just the greatest.....  That 3rd pic says it all!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Wear us out? I think most of us are hoping you are just getting warmed up!!!
Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

He looks like he is very sorry about the whole episode. But he cleaned up real good and looks happy to be home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I love all those pictures.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AWWW DAX !!! 
Of course we forgive you ... ... ... 
But *DON'T YOU DARE* pull such a stunt on us *EVER* again ... ... ... 
Or else ... ... ... 
LOL
It's also nice to have the "old" Tif back with all her smilies 
*HIP HIP HOURRAY !!!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BTW, is that St Francis in the backround?????? If so, it's quite fitting !


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great pictures . You both look very happy to be back together. We never get tired of pictures of any of our furkids. Keep em coming.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh those photos really are precious!!! He's snuggling into you and I'm beginning to think he's a real mama's boy!!! Which is a good thing!!!!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I love those pictures. And I love that you're able to take such happy pictures of the little guy!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know why you wouldn't want to be in the pictures you are beautiful!! And, by the way so is Dax.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much! I'm uploading 3 more photos now and then we're going back outside to try again for "the shot" : On dial up, uploads are slow, posting can be slow... so that will keep me from posting HUNDREDS of pics  (that's a good thing)...

He is such a big momma's boy and cuddle bug. He's so much more loving and snuggling than any other dog I've ever had. It added to the horror of him being lost and out all alone, but that's happily in the past now 


Tiffany


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Dax is right where he belongs-with his Momma-I can feel the love that you both have for one another.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> BTW, is that St Francis in the backround?????? If so, it's quite fitting !


It is, I wondered who would notice that  I still plan to print out all of the loving replies from when he was gone and when he came home as I know there were at least a few "St. Francis" comments in his abscense... and I read them all at the time and thought about my St. Francis right there in my front yard in the flower bed (although it's looking very weedy in the photos : )



Thor0918 said:


> I don't know why you wouldn't want to be in the pictures you are beautiful!! And, by the way so is Dax.


Thank you 


Tiffany


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful ending to a very suspenceful story! Dax, no sequels, please!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

I love the one with his head on your knee. You can tell he loves his Mama. Great photos Tiff, and it's so good to see a photo of you. You're a cutie pie LOL


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beuatiful!! I can imagen you are getting teary as you look at these photo's. no 3 is just great. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww - Definetly back where he belongs.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pictures of you both. We are all so happy that the little man is home, we are rejoicing with you. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

:banana:Great photos and we are so thrilled he made it home safely


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Super cute pics Tiffany!!!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What great photos so you can see the joy from both of you.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

It's fantastic to see Dax home safe and sound and to see you smiling again after everything you went through :dblthumb2


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I almost gigge when I think of what all went on here when he was lost and then found, all the care, concern, worry, prayers, lit candles--and then what people who aren't dog lovers would think of such a to-do over "just a dog". Those poor to be pitied souls haven't a clue to the depth of love we feel for our dogs and for each other & our dogs in time of need....nor of the love our dogs give us.

The pictures are great.

A thought. There use to be an ad on TV for this guy taking "sex pills" (can't remember what they wre called) and no matter what he was doing he had this HUGE grin on his face. I was thinking when you found Dax you must have that same grin on your face, one that woulnd't go away.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

3 goldens said:


> I almost gigge when I think of what all went on here when he was lost and then found, all the care, concern, worry, prayers, lit candles--and then what people who aren't dog lovers would think of such a to-do over "just a dog". Those poor to be pitied souls haven't a clue to the depth of love we feel for our dogs and for each other & our dogs in time of need....nor of the love our dogs give us.
> 
> The pictures are great.
> 
> A thought. There use to be an ad on TV for this guy taking "sex pills" (can't remember what they wre called) and no matter what he was doing he had this HUGE grin on his face. I was thinking when you found Dax you must have that same grin on your face, one that woulnd't go away.


I read on one of the links that was posted, lostapet.com I think, about how some people don't recover their dogs because they give up the searches. One reason people give up the search is from other people saying "it's just a dog" and imply that you can just go buy a new one. I could relate to hearing that. Some neighbors, even though they were looking and helping becuase they could see I was a wreck, tried to console me my telling me "it's just a dog, you can buy a new one". the thought made me cry even harder. I've admired Delmarva Goldens and Jesse for a long, long time - way before I ever thought about geting Dax...they're gorgeous beautiful GRs, but all I could think is that Dax just can't be replaced. He's perfect to me. I've come to feel that it's similar to telling someone they can just have a new baby or something.


ROTFL - I know the commercial and I'm cracking up!!!! I have to aggree that I have the same stupid smile on my face still : Johnny keeps askin me what I am smiling about while I'm typing on here :doh: DUH!!!! LOL....


Tiffany


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Those pictures came out really great. Time to get some of them printed up for a photo album.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great pics and a very happy ending!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So glad to see that you and Dax are back together again, safe and happy. There are !lots of happy endings here on GRF - that's one thing that makes us so special.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm getting teary eyed too! Love seeing you both.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tiffany those photos brought tears to my eyes! They are so special. They truly tell a story.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

He's such a sweetie. I think you should be in all the pictures, you too are so cute together.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think it's possible for us to get worn out on pictures of that handsome boy!! Great pictures!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwww...it's great to see pictures of both of you together! Love the one where he is snuggling up to you...what a sweetie pie! So glad to see him home with his momma where he belongs!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the one where he lays his head right on you. Poor guy had some adventures. . .


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Those are great pictures. Dax looks so comfortable to be home, the little troublemaker


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

So glad to see you both back together again! I absolutely LOVE the picture of Dax resting his head on you- too cute! Now sit & stay Dax!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

tiffany, you are beautiful! and of course Dax is so adorable, sweetness overload!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So good to see Dax with his Mommy, great pictures.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures say it all on how much you to love each other. That third picture just makes me so happy.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

those are GREAT pics of you and Dax......... :wavey:

Im so glad for you that he is HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think I mentioned this already in another post... if only you could get in his head and ask him where he was and WHAT WAS HE THINKING! :doh:


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> I hope yall aren't sick of talking about Dax or seeing pics yet. I'm still trying for some "great" shots of him, but Johnny grabbed the camera and said I owed yall these.....(I hate being IN the pics
> 
> 
> Me: Oh, my baby.. you're home!!!! Let me look at you! I'm so happy!!!!!
> ...


 
I still get teary when i see him......its so obvious how much u adore him......we all do now......I loved seeing the "our" Dax....so true.....hes in every one of our hearts.....


----------



## SLIPPER (May 2, 2008)

Can look at goldie pictures all day and those ones are excellent. Dax is a stunner - gorgeous. Glad he's back home.


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

6 words:
love it love it love it!!!

I love how he cuddles into you!!! I'm so happy that you got him home


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey handsome Dax!!! It's good to see you home and your momma so happy!!!! Now repeat after me 'I won't get lost again...I won't get lost again!' Great to see a happy family again!!!!!!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Tiffany, you couldn't wear us out with pictures of Dax! It's just great that he's home again, safe and sound.


----------

